# what's the newest bottle worth keeping?



## Troutmaster08 (Jun 12, 2020)

What is the newest bottle you have kept and at what point should I realize a bottle is to new to keep? I personally would say 60s but what are you're thoughts?


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 12, 2020)

I would say 50’s, but there are some super rare edition Bottles from the 2000’s worth money


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 12, 2020)

Probably 80s for me, but there are very few bottles that recent that I'd keep.  There are some really nice ACLs from the 70s so that's where my interest mostly ends, but there's the odd rare local soda from the 80s that I'd keep, pretty much exclusively paper label sodas.


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 13, 2020)

I had the opportunity to meet and talk with a man who used to run a local Pepsi bottling plant. It has since shut down but he is still around. Fun fact: he took the plant over from his brother who was bottling the Pureoxia ginger ale. Anyways, at the end of our sit down, he offered me several bottles from various NSDA conventions he had been to over the years. As such I have commemorative bottles from 1968, 1974, and 1975. Beyond those, I would have to agree with the 60s.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 13, 2020)

Newest I have is a full unopened New Coke. Because of the blind test taste. People preferred the sweeter taste of Pepsi over Coke. Coke tried a new sweeter formula and it was considered a total flop. They went back to the classic Coke known as formula 7X. I also have a full unopened crystal Pepsi which was developed because of people not wanting impurities in their soda. Crystal Pepsi was not as sweet as regular Pepsi. It was another flop. That's about it for new collectable bottles. I also did work for at the time the president of Pepsis son. I got to meet the president on a Saturday morning, he was walking with his grandson on the sidewalk in front of the house. I told him just for the record...Coke sucks! He in turn said to me ALRIGHT! and gave me a thumbs up and a  big smile. That was back in the early 80s  his name was John Sculley.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## A2TED (Jun 13, 2020)

Some of those glass two liter sodas can sometimes fetch a number you wouldn’t expect. Id totally keep one if I found one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2020)

A2TED said:


> Some of those glass two liter sodas can sometimes fetch a number you wouldn’t expect. Id totally keep one if I found one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like the big acl coke glass 67.6 ozs or 2 liter from the 70s.


----------



## RCO (Jun 14, 2020)

I wouldn't keep modern bottles that were used now , have kept some relatively recent ones , have a growing collection of Sobe bottles in the garage , think I have 6 now 

is some neat bottles from the late 80's and early 90's , those stubby pop bottles have a neat look to them , I find them fairly often but usually not in good condition , did find a coke one a few weeks back that was in great shape


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 14, 2020)

That's all a matter of opinion. The older the better I say. I prefer them older then 1919. unless it's a Milk or Soda. Or paper label Beer pre 1960. LEON.


----------



## Mjbottle (Jun 14, 2020)

For me to keep a modern bottle it has to be at least somewhat uncommon and have that "cool" factor in my eyes.the earliest i have is an empty remy martin louis 13.


----------



## DFW Digger (Jun 15, 2020)

Anyone else have the crystal skull tequila.


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 15, 2020)

DFW Digger said:


> Anyone else have the crystal skull tequila.



Are you talking about acclaimed actor Dan Aykroyd’s Crystal Skull Vodka?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cola-Coca (Jun 15, 2020)

I saved these. A Budweiser Bowling Pin bottle 1996, and a Coors Light Baseball Bat bottle 1997.


----------



## Mjbottle (Jun 15, 2020)

DFW Digger said:


> Anyone else have the crystal skull tequila.


Lol yup!


----------



## BottledUp33 (Jun 17, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Like the big acl coke glass 67.6 ozs or 2 liter from the 70s.


I found a 7up glass 2 liter. I think its neat!!! 

My bf wanted to make a lamp out of it! Thankfully he didn't.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 17, 2020)

*I read about collecting these modern, machine-made bottles, and I can't help but think about Beanie Babies and the fate of that collectibles  market. *


----------



## RNorwood (Jun 17, 2020)

Mjbottle said:


> For me to keep a modern bottle it has to be at least somewhat uncommon and have that "cool" factor in my eyes.the earliest i have is an empty remy martin louis 13.



So did you have the pleasure of sampling the contents?


----------



## bottles_inc (Jun 17, 2020)

If I'm digging, I'll chuck pretty much anything post ABM. I've kept stuff I've found on the surface of the forest floor from the 50s and 60s though


----------



## Bohdan (Jun 18, 2020)

Paper label intact: pre 1945. No label: pre 1925.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Jun 18, 2020)

I mainly collect beer and soda bottles, more beer than soda, I've already collected most of the embossed earlier (late 1800's through the early 1900's) bottles I want, but like most of us, I'm always finding newer stuff as well, if I come across a bottle I feel I should look more closely at as far as just how common it may be, and many times find that many of them just aren't easily obtainable any longer. Here's a great example, I bought a Budweiser Malt Liquor quart label ('71-'73) a while back, then started to try and locate any bottles with the label attached, and or at the very least, an image of the bottle to then try to find a period correct bottle for the label, this turned out to be quite the search, after months of looking I stumbled across an image of a previous sale of a store sales display showing the bottle, it turned out to be the style bottle I thought it would be, but I still wanted to be sure before applying the label, I have several other bottles that fall into that type of category, this just one example of a very tough bottle to find with label, the standard Budweiser label was also used on this same style bottle during the same time period, here's the image that took so long to find, it's still the only one I've ever found of the quart Bud ML.


----------



## Mjbottle (Jun 19, 2020)

RNorwood said:


> So did you have the pleasure of sampling the contents?


Unfortunatly not lol.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jun 19, 2020)

Harry Pristis said:


> *I read about collecting these modern, machine-made bottles, and I can't help but think about Beanie Babies and the fate of that collectibles  market. *



Harry, so true!
But if a modern bottle is one that makes one want to keep it and  not really expecting to profit from it, and they are not "going overboard" (like those Beany People did), what's not to like? Can always just discard 'em.
Whatever "floats yer boat" they say. Heck it could be an intro to "real" bottles, ya never know.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 20, 2020)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> Harry, so true!
> But if a modern bottle is one that makes one want to keep it and  not really expecting to profit from it, and they are not "going overboard" (like those Beany People did), what's not to like? Can always just discard 'em.
> Whatever "floats yer boat" they say. Heck it could be an intro to "real" bottles, ya never know.



*I can't argue with that reasoning!*


----------

